# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πως ξεχωριζουμε το φυλο στα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω και δυο λογια το πως ξεχωριζουμε το φυλο στα περιστερια υπαρχουν τρεις τροποι τουλαχιστον αυτους ξερω εγω.1 ο αρσε νικος εχει μια συμπεριφορα στο φλερτ που δεν την εχει το θηλυκο τη κανη ειναι το λεγομενο αζγηνεμα στη γλωσα των περιστεραδων δηλ.παει διπλα στο θηλυκο και φουσκονη τον λαιμο του και κανη την ουρα του φενταλια πρως τα κατο και προχοραει σαν να σκουπιζη το εδαφος.2 ο λαιμος του αρσενικου ειναι πιο χονδρος απο την θηλυκια πιανοντας τον καταλαβενεις ευκολα την διαφορα.3 στο πισο μερος του προκτου υπαρχουν δυο κοκαλακια αν η θηλυκια γενηση ειναι πιο ανοικτα απο οτι του αρσενικου εδω να πω σε αυτον τον τροπο μπορη να το καταλαβη ενας εμπειρος.σας διχνω φωτο εδω οπως ειπα στο 1

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω οπως ειπα στο2

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

και δω οπως ειπα στο 3

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκο το αρσενικό δε έχει στο λαιμό φτερά(πούπουλα)που ιριδίζουν...δε ξέρω αν το λέω σωστά...πάιρνουν διάφορα χρώματα σε χρυσο-μπλε-πράσινο...και φαίνεται πολύ έντονα στον ήλιο.
το φλέρτ των περιστεριών είναι φανταστικό και αυτό το βουητό που βγάζει το αρσενικό φουσκώνοντας στο λαιμό μου θυμίζει παιδικά χρόνια στο χωριό που είχε παντού περιστέρια...

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

βαγγελη και στα δυο φυλα οταν κτηπαει ο ηλιος κανη να φενοντε τετια χρωματα δεν τα ξεχοριζεις απο εκει ειναι μυθος.σου το λεω γιατι μου καναν αυτη την ερωτηση και αλη φιλη μου

----------

